# Bachmann bobber to logging caboose bash



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

I was looking around upstairs the other day and ran across my Bachmann bobber caboose. it is a nice caboose but it tends to drag on curves, so I decided to add a pair of trucks to it. Once it was on the bench and taken apart I decided that it would make a nice little drovers caboose for my logging line. The results can be seen below. First I took off the cupola and modified the side windows. Then I decided to move the cupola to the back of the car.









so the roof had to be cut to accomodate it









then the cupola was moved back and the remaining roof piece was put in its place 









then I marked where the side doors would be and started cutting









the results can be seen below









then the side doors were constructed using coffee stir sticks









then the door tracks and other details were applied









here it is painted and lettered 










and with a little weathering and detailing


















There is still a little detailing and cluttering to be done and couplers to be added. I will try to get the finished pictures up this weekend. Now I just have to build an engine to pull it!


Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

nice job. Good use of something most of us have laying around collecting dust. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool, Nice looking Crummy! 

I love the way that looks with the rolling door. Bachmann bobbers are great bash fodder, they are very cheap and very plentifull. If you have another laying around, maybe consider a shorty bobber: 










This Uintah Rwy inspired caboose went together really quickly, I even added an interior, be a nice companion piece for your Crummy.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Aaron.... the finished model looks great. I like the added tool detail.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Aaron. great to have new talent in the club.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaron,
That's a great bash to come up with a woods crummy. a little more dirt and wear & tear and it will look 
just perfect in your logging train.

I want to thank you again for your Cat 60 thread a while back. It got me off the dime and started. 
I have 2 cats about half done. I took your advice and started with the John Deere 430 crawlers and went 
from there. 

Good work 
Rick Marty


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice looking. I need to add the four wheel trucks to mine. Makes for one neat cabeese. Later RJD


----------



## the colonel (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good!!! 
What did you use for trucks?
and how did you install them?
I've got one of these bobbers that would look much better
with eight wheels instead of four under it.

Dan "The Colonel" Mahony
Dover, NH


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks Guys! *
*Vic, that is a great looking caboose, I may have to try making one.*

*Rick, glad to hear I inspired someone. Please post pictures when there done. *

*Dan, once the original journals were cut of I glued a stack of washers to the frame and drilled a hole and just screwed the trucks to them. The trucks are from a USA Trains work car, but they are the same as Bachmann and LGB. I was going to use some Arist-Craft delton freight trucks but the wheelbase is to long and will not fit between the original steps. Below are some pictures of how it was done.*



















*Aaron* *Loyet Logging Company*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I converted a 2 axle LGB toyrtain caboose like that, I used a shaped bolster of 1/4 sq. strip of basswood glued flat under the body and then used the same washer technique glued down for the truck to rest on.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for posting the step-by-step pixes!

Les


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I already had trucks under mine (something like 6 years ago), but I really like your side door idea.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Aaron, 
nice job on the bash! I've done several bashes using the little bobbers, but I really like your idea. I think I may have a winter project in the works. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Again, thanks for the step-by-step pixes. I copied 'em to my 'to build' folder, hope you don't mind! Great, great job.


Les


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are 2 "bashed" bobbers.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great looking cabooses Bill! Here are a few more pictures with the link & pin couplers installed and some more clutter, Now its on to some interior details.




























Aaron
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bill,

Nice. I'm gonna file it with the others. I finally woke up and said, "Yo. You can make a folder on the front of your computer (aka Desktop) and put all sorts of these good things in there."

Computers are a means to an end, for me.









Thanks for posting 'em!

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Aaron,

Adding to the orig file. Now, looking at your pin pockets, I'd not noticed that they stick out. Mostly you see pixes of 'em mounted against the end-piece. Some log cars show 'bumpers' roughly like the Brits have, but not many. If one does that, it means a longer pin when used on a shorter radius. Long pins might cause their own problems. So, another answer I got.

Thanks for posting.

Les


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm bumping this topic because I finally got around to stealing the idea, lol. 

Kim is lazing around in bed, grumping about her broken foot, and complaining because the Vicodins they gave her really don't do much of anything.... so I needed a portable project to keep her company. 

Progress after one evening's work....


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome Mik! That's coming out great so far. Keep me posted.

Aaron
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the doors made and on, hardware is Ozark. I need to make new end handrails, because... 1. the stock ones always looked too low to me, and 2. I'm missing one anyway.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

These are great. Does anyone have a prototype photo?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bills on 02/14/2009 7:11 PM
These are great. Does anyone have a prototype photo?

While I'm sure that there is a prototype for just about everything (Many railroads built their own cabeese in house), I think you'll find that this particular bash is mostly an attempt to make a silk purse out of a rather badly executed sow's ear.

This one is similar, though


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great thread. Love those 4 wheel trucks on the bobber.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A little bit more progress... for some reason work is putting a serious cramp in my modelling time this week. Yes, I really could use a set of metal handrails -- the stupid plastic ones don't want to stand up straight 









Mine isn't as cluttered (yet) as Aaron's. I DID scratchbuild a potbelly stove out of a wood bead, a cube, and some washers, but I forgot to take a pic of it before I hid it away inside. I will say that detailing the interior upside down was...interesting. Too bad the roof doesn't simply come off.


----------

